# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Question

## N3XU5

Is there a care article on the page for american bullfrogs?

----------


## Carlos

No, here is a discussion about it: http://www.frogforum.net/care-sheet-...caresheet.html  :Smile:  .

----------



----------


## N3XU5

Hey Carlos,

Thanks for looking that up for me

----------

